# How to save/copy/download swf pages of e-book



## SKM189 (Jul 27, 2012)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO COPY / SAVE / DOWNLOAD THE FLASH PAGES(SWF) OF A 
E-BOOK AT A TIME ?

CHECK THIS URL-

*bartamanmagazines.com/demo/2..._sg_demo/HTML/

IT IS A MAGAZINE URL. THE PAGES DISPLAY HERE ARE FLASH(SWF) TYPE.
SO HOW TO COPY / SAVE / DOWNLOAD THE PAGES OF THIS E-BOOK ? 

PLEASE HELP.
THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Try DownThemAll

Its a Firefox addon. Link - *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/


----------



## SKM189 (Jul 28, 2012)

THANX FOR REPLY @ thetechfreak.
BUT DownThemAll IS NOT WORKING. PLEASE OPEN THE PAGE OF THE MAGAZINE & TRY THE LINK BELOW---

*bartamanmagazines.com/demo/20120201_sg_demo/HTML/

PLEAESE HELP.
THANX.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 28, 2012)

Try HTTrack Website Copier software.
Download link


----------

